
Dark Matter Experiment Finds Unexplained Signal - aphroz
https://www.quantamagazine.org/dark-matter-experiment-finds-unexplained-signal-20200617/
======
credit_guy
Maybe just a coincidence, but this finding happened at the Grand Sasso
National Laboratory, in Italy, the same lab where the "faster than ligth"
neutrinos were announced [1].

[1] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Faster-than-
light_neutrino_ano...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Faster-than-
light_neutrino_anomaly)

